# My Hp Touchpad Hangs/stuck With Cynogen Screen



## mkpdelta (Oct 28, 2011)

I installed android on my HP touchpad and it worked well fine. When I started the TP it hangs with the screen Cynogenmod, could some one help me with instruction to over come with this problem.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

development section is reserved for releases. moved to general TP.


----------



## cyrax78 (Oct 16, 2011)

There are several things that can cause this. First try rebooting to webOS then restart the touchpad and try booting into cyanogenmod again. If that doesn't work, check your /data/system/profiles.xml, it should not be 0 bytes. Failing that, try installing the cyanogenmod 2.1 zip file again. Last resort is wipe clean and restart.


----------

